
DEVY.IO Unlimited Web and App Development for a small fixed monthly fee - Ohmdevster
https://devy.io/
======
dang
This is more of an ad than a Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
Ohmdevster
Hello, founder here! I'm available to answer any questions you might have
about our service :)

